
Gamer died during live-streamed attempt to play ‘World of Tanks’ for 24 hours - smaili
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2017/02/23/va-man-died-during-marathon-attempt-to-play-video-game-for-24-hours/
======
theprotocol
Tragic, but I wish the article were more educational about this. Yes, _don 't
sit down for 24 hours straight_, I know. I just wish the article stated the
cause of death - what happened exactly? Was it a pulmonary embolism? Could it
have been something else? Perhaps dehydration leading to cardiac arrhythmia?

I'd like to be focused in taking preventative measures.

